# سيتم قريبا البدء فى دورة تصميم طرق من الألف للياء ( فيديو صوت وصورة )



## هشام الشافعى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

1- كيفية رفع التقاط والمسارات بالأجهزه المساحية
2- كيفية تنزيل البيانات من الأجهزه المساحيه الى جهاز computer الخاص
3- كيفيه تنسيق هذه البيانات 
4- كيفيه إدخال هذه المعلومات إلى برنامج land desktop
5- كيفية رسم الخريطه الكنتورية داخل البرنامج
6- كيفيه تحيد وإختيار المسار
7- كيفية رسم القطاع الطولى
8- كيفية إستخراج ورسم القطاعات العرضيه
9- كيفية حساب الكميات بإستخدام كل من برنامج earth work program وكذلك برنامج land desktop
10 - كيفية إخراج المخططات النهائية 


وإخيرا كيفية تصميم العبارات box $ pipe culvertوإخراج المخططات النهائية


----------



## garary (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى هشام الشافعى
ونحن بالانتظار.....................


----------



## العباده (30 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونحن بانتظار ..................


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور يا عبقري


----------



## odwan (30 سبتمبر 2009)

garary قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى هشام الشافعى
> ونحن بالانتظار.....................



وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ALI..SS (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك........ونحن بانتظار.


----------



## علاء محمد كامل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ابدأ موضوعك وفقك الله.........تأخرت علينا كثيراً فى شرح باقى اجزاء earth work ارجو اتمام ذلك العمل ولك خالص الشكر........


----------



## م\رائد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ننتظر الدورة على أحر من الجمر بارك الله فيك يامهندسنا


----------



## خالد قريسو (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونحن بانتظارك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ننتظر الدورة على أحر من الجمر


----------



## حسن احمد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وندعو الله ان يوفقك


----------



## mohamed el safty (3 أكتوبر 2009)

لك خالص التحية والاحترام وارجو غبلاغي عن كيفية التواصل معك


----------



## mohamed el safty (3 أكتوبر 2009)

لك خالص التحية والاحترام وارجو إبلاغي عن كيفية التواصل معك


----------



## mah_kh65 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقك الله وبالانتظار


----------



## العبد لله (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الله اكبر بارك الله فيك يا عملاق

نحن بأنتظارك , كل الشكر لك


----------



## abdo hanafy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو اتمام بقية شرح برنامج ايرث وورك لاني في اشد الحاجة اليه 
وفقكم الله


----------



## raz9 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ننتظر شوقتنا لهذه الدورة التدريبية رجاء لا تتأخر علينا


----------



## rimal (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخ ابو بكر


----------



## rimal (9 أكتوبر 2009)

انا مبتدئة اخى في مجال الطرقات لدا ارجوا مساعدتى  وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الشافعي 
باراك الله فيك 
فالمنتدي محتاج لمثل هذه الدورات ونتمني ان تبدا قريبا في هذه الدورة 
ليستفيد منها الجميع


----------



## احمد برقاوي (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي ونحن بالانتظار


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى هشام وننتظر المزيد منك باذن الله

وياريت باقى دورات ارث وورك


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (11 أكتوبر 2009)

​


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (11 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## ALI..SS (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير.


----------



## سالي صافي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على مواضيعك المفيدة وارجو مساعدتي اذا كانت لديك معاومات عن ادارة التقاطعات الكترونيا لاني بصدد اجراء بحث عاجل..........


----------



## mohamed el safty (11 أكتوبر 2009)

متي سيتم البدء إن شاء الله ياريت ترد للأهمية وشكراً


----------



## qnaseer (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشاء الله 
الله يوفقك


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (11 أكتوبر 2009)

في انتظار الدورة علي أحر من الجمر 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (12 أكتوبر 2009)

اننا على احر من الجمر في انتظار يدء الدورة


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## abdolkadr (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*المكتوب مبين من عنوانه*

ان شاء الله سوف تكون دورة رائعة بارك الله بكم


----------



## هشام الشافعى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

1- كيفية رفع النقاط والمسارات بالأجهزه المساحية
2- كيفية تنزيل البيانات من الأجهزه المساحيه الى جهاز computer الخاص
3- كيفيه تنسيق هذه البيانات 
4- كيفيه إدخال هذه المعلومات إلى برنامج land desktop
5- كيفية رسم الخريطه الكنتورية داخل البرنامج
6- كيفيه تحيد وإختيار المسار
7- كيفية رسم القطاع الطولى
8- كيفية إستخراج ورسم القطاعات العرضيه
9- كيفية حساب الكميات بإستخدام كل من برنامج earth work program وكذلك برنامج land desktop
10 - كيفية إخراج المخططات النهائية 


وإخيرا كيفية تصميم العبارات box $ pipe culvertوإخراج المخططات النهائية 
الدرس الأول:-
كيفية إنزال النقاط من جهاز total إلى جهاز computer

على الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/141471207/ed4e09b3/lec01.html


----------



## هشام الشافعى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

أرجو من الأخوه الأعضاء الرد على هذه المواضيع وكتابه إرائهم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ هشام السلام عليكم 
والفكرة وقيمة 
وكنت اتمني ان يكون الدرس الاول هو 
*- كيفية رفع النقاط والمسارات بالأجهزه المساحية

*


----------



## هشام الشافعى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

أوعدكم إن شاء الله بكيفيه رفع النقاط ولكن هذا سيحتاج منى وقت لأنه محتاج تسجيل فيديو من الموقع مباشره


----------



## mrtaha (17 أكتوبر 2009)

إن شاء الله سوف تكون دورة رائعة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## garary (17 أكتوبر 2009)

إن شاء الله سوف تكون دورة رائعة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## محمد القرصان (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك ونحن في انتظارك اخى الكريــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## أبوالمعتز (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز على البداية الطيبة وأرجو بأن لا تخدلنا بعدم الأستمرار
وفقك الله لما تحب وترضاه


----------



## صبرى محمود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## atef80 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونحن بانتظار


----------



## السَّبنتى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*رجاء و طلب*

إذا كان الموضوع لمجرد التشويق،
فـ .. رجاءً أن يتم حذف الموضوع من قبل المشرفين 
:79::29::29::29::79:


أما .. إذا كان الموضوع يحتاج إلى :32: وقت :32: للإعداده،
فــ .. نرجو وضع موعد تقريبي.
:80::80::80::80::80:​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الملف يظهر عندي صوت فقط ولاتوجد صورة 
ماهو انسب برنامج لفتح الملف


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو تكون ان شاء الله دور طيبة وخصوصا لما بعد ان شاء الله


----------



## garary (18 أكتوبر 2009)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> الملف يظهر عندي صوت فقط ولاتوجد صورة
> ماهو انسب برنامج لفتح الملف



اخى العزيز هذا انسب برنامج على هذا الرابط
http://file14.9q9q.net/Download/65368527/K-Lite-Codec-Pack-v3.4.rar.html


----------



## عبدالله البطل (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وننتظر الدورة


----------



## وليدعنتر (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*مشكور بس فين الدورة*

مشكور بس فين الدورة


----------



## محمد القرصان (20 أكتوبر 2009)

حاول تكون اسرع من كدة لانك اتأخرت كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## العبد لله (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف شكر يا بش مهندس هشام والله انت راجل محترم اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في موزاين حسناتك



دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> وكنت اتمني ان يكون الدرس الاول هو
> *- كيفية رفع النقاط والمسارات بالأجهزه المساحية
> 
> *



معلشي يا بش مهندس طمعانين في كرمك وان شاء الله تنوي لنا ما نريده 

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ayatmahmoud (23 أكتوبر 2009)

please do , we are waiting


----------



## محمد القرصان (24 أكتوبر 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hany_meselhey (24 أكتوبر 2009)

كان لازم تعرف إزاى يا هندسة تحمل ملفاتك قبل الإعلان الجامد اللى انت عامله


----------



## مهندس طموح (24 أكتوبر 2009)

كلنا بالانتظار ،،،


----------



## garary (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اكمل اكمل ........
الشرح جميل وراااااااااااائع


----------



## garary (3 نوفمبر 2009)

يارب تكمل رفع بقية المحاضرات


----------



## الهندسي 80 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

نحن في الانتظار.......جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (8 نوفمبر 2009)

يا هندسة الله ينور الشرح جميل بس يا ريت تكمله


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## hany_meselhey (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا هندسة الله ينور الشرح جميل بس يا ريت تكمله*


----------



## garary (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اين انت يااخى الكريم
نأمل تكمل رفع بقية المحاضرات


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم : موضوع جميل ومفيد مثل الذي طرحته لا يستلزم اجراء استطلاع لان الكل يريد مثل هذه المواضيع المفيدة فاذا كنت تبتغي الاجر والثواب من المولى عز وجل فاكمل ما بداته ولاتنتظر المدح والثناء من اي احد ... وفقك الله لما يحبه وترضاه


----------



## hany_meselhey (14 ديسمبر 2009)

* يا هندسة الله ينور الشرح جميل بس يا ريت تكمله*​


----------



## hany_meselhey (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*يا هندسة الله ينور الشرح جميل بس يا ريت تكمله*​


----------



## wa319747 (22 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## القرنفلة (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكور
وين المحاظرات


----------



## علي سليم متولي (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ونحن متظرين علي احر من الجمر


----------



## حسام بوشكش (22 أبريل 2010)

الله يجازيك خير بس ياريت ترفعلنا شرح برنامج earth work صوت وصورة الاول لانى محتاجه جدا


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (24 يونيو 2010)

*يا هندسة الله ينور الشرح جميل بس يا ريت تكمله*​


----------



## rasool2008 (27 يونيو 2010)

نحن بانتضارك حبيبي


----------



## المساح الحائر (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندسنا واحنا مستنين حضرتتك


----------



## المساح الحائر (17 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن سؤال يا بشمهندس هيا الدوره هتكون علي المنتدي وفين بالضبط


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي ونحن بالانتظار ................


----------



## حيدر رزاق حسن (29 سبتمبر 2010)

تحيه الى كافة المهندسين المشاركين في هذا الموظوع .اني دخلت على الرابط ولاكن وجدت ان الرابط لايعمل واني اسئل الاداره وكافة الهندسين المشاركين هل توجد دوره بالفعل او هي مجرد مظيعه للوقت واذا كانت هناك دوره بالفعل لابد ترفع على عدة روابط حتى تعم الفائده للجميع.مع شكري للجميع
م حيدر التميمي


----------



## تاج السرادم (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يُعــــــــــــــــيـــنك ونحن فى إنتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــظارك


----------



## engineer ghaly (1 أكتوبر 2010)

هى فين الدوره


----------



## sosohoho (1 أكتوبر 2010)

والاهي روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## منهالي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.
ياشباب على طول هالرسالة تطلع على ال4 شيرد لا ا علم لماذا 
ممكن انحذف الرابط او شي ثاني


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (22 ديسمبر 2010)

وفقك الله ونفع بعلمك الناس


----------



## civilengo123 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم 
كل ما ادخل على الرابط بيقولى غير موجود 








The file link that you requested is not valid. هو ده معناه ايه ممكن المساعده 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdtawfeq (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## botek_2010 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت تعرفنا الاوامر profile- cross section وغيرها بنجبها منين لان كل اما نسطب البرنامج منليش هذة الاوامر وياريت الروابط تكون على mediafire وياريت تحدد ميعاد لتنزيل هذة الملفات ارجوك بسرعة


----------



## halimk (24 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك..........نحن في الانتظار


----------



## عبود اكرم (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ننتظر الدورة على أحر من الجمر اخى هشام الشافعى


----------



## tetoarmin (25 أكتوبر 2012)

نحن فى الانتظار ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mumtaz970 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي وين الدورة الظاهر ماكو شي


----------



## abdallha146 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير علي مجهودكم ومساعدتكم
واتمنب منكم تنزيل الروابط علي اليويتب حتي تعم الفائده علي الجميع


----------

